# #PI1041: Information on Water Pump Replacement - (Aug 26, 2013)



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subject: Information on Water Pump Replacement

Models: 2013-2014 Buick Encore
2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze
2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic
2013-2014 Chevrolet Trax
All with Engine RPO LUJ, LUV
The water pump is one area that is normal to get some seepage at the bearing shaft seal. The water pump has a reservoir that collects the coolant seeping from the front seal and allows it to evaporate off. The reservoir plug may not be sealed, allowing some coolant to seep past the plug giving the appearance of a coolant leak due to the staining of coolant around the plug. If the water pump is not leaving a trail of coolant going down the front of the engine nothing further should be done.

Normal Water Pump Appearance (Do Not Replace Pump)

If the water pump housing shows minimal coolant deposits as shown below in the first three photos, do not replace the pump. The water pump is functioning as designed.

The last two photos show excessive leakage that is not normal. 

































I wonder how many water pumps were replaced so far that nothing was actually wrong with them. I'm guessing that if GM release this info, I'd say plenty.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So, it's OK to weep, but not cry?

I assume that Chevy is still going to pay for the investigative work to determine which form of leakage is happening, if it's under warranty.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like GM copied a page from the MicroSoft "speak" Book to me: _"...it's not a BUG, it's an undocumented, non-beneficial, FEATURE..." _(wink,wink)!

...GM: repair is under warranty, but "diagnosis" isn't...


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I just ended up getting my replaced. They noticed i had a missing coolant when i got my oil changed last. They switched it out under warranty and gave me a loaner to buzz around in.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*OBVIOUS STATEMENT* -- too many 2011-2013 1.4LT (LUJ/LUV) Cruze engines have *coolant system *problems; ie: leaking pump, thermostat, fumes, etc..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *OBVIOUS STATEMENT* -- too many 2011-2013 1.4LT (LUJ/LUV) Cruze engines have *coolant system *problems; ie: leaking pump, thermostat, fumes, etc..


And with the 2014 model having fewer domestic parts (50% vs. 56%), it's going to get better how?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Good information though. I'm going to have to stay on top of this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Subject: Information on Water Pump Replacement
> 
> Models: 2013-2014 Buick Encore
> 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze
> ...


Possible source of coolant loss that doesn't have any smell associated???


----------



## sinda67 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good point to the last comment. My went in today for regular service, I complained about the odor (26K) 2012, they reported a coolant LEAK. Not weeping. So I guess we will see.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Who the **** produces a pump to leak! Just a cop out to get these out of warranty range. My cruzes are the only cars that I have owned that stink of coolant. My 13 has just started to do it with 8200 miles on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

David1 said:


> Who the **** produces a pump to leak! Just a cop out to get these out of warranty range. My cruzes are the only cars that I have owned that stink of coolant. My 13 has just started to do it with 8200 miles on it.


This is somewhat normal for lubrication purposes of the seal. You can see the little "reservoir" here on a Volvo water pump (never seen one drip on the ground though, even with 200,000+ miles on a single pump).


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like a freeze plug.


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

@46K Miles, I just turned into dealership my 2011 Cruze due to coolant leak today. I got the A\C off due to high engine temp error, the CEL came on, and the engine fan stays on constantly. Checking the Coolant Resv, it was empty and coolant was pooling on top of transmission. I hope the supplier of the new water pump is a good one...


----------



## Roger Ruffner (3 mo ago)

2014 Chevy Cruze, sole owner, 1.8L, 71,000m. GM dealer is telling me my VIN isn't eligible for water pump replacement under bulletin 14371B.

I don't believe them but have no way to verify!

Curious, has ANYBODY with a 2014 CC, still in spec regarding age/miles EVER got a GM dealer to honor the special extended coverage/warranty?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

See answers in your other post.


Roger Ruffner said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze, sole owner, 1.8L, 71,000m. GM dealer is telling me my VIN isn't eligible for water pump replacement under bulletin 14371B.
> 
> I don't believe them but have no way to verify!
> 
> Curious, has ANYBODY with a 2014 CC, still in spec regarding age/miles EVER got a GM dealer to honor the special extended coverage/warranty?











2014 Chevy Cruze, sole owner, 1.8L, water pump, Special...


2014 Chevy Cruze, sole owner, 1.8L, 71,000m. GM dealer is telling me my engine size isn't eligible for water pump replacement under bulletin 14371B. And, GM is saying my VIN isn't eligible (?) but I have no way to verify if what they say is the truth or they just don't want to do the work...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

